# K9 DATA and OFA



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

How can the K9. data page show a dog as a CH. 
Pedigree: CH Pelcorp T-Rex

When the OFA site doesn't Orthopedic Foundation for Animals.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

OFA doesn't track titles, just health clearances.
K9data information is entered by the owner of the dog. It is not verified by anyone just on the owner's honor that the information is correct.

I looked the dog up and it does have a Championship in the breed ring. So the Ch in front of the name is correct. The name on k9data is entered incorrectly. It should be Pelcorp's T-Rex. Not sure why there is that mistake.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

See above....she beat me to it


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

Cool Thank you!


----------

